# Weight Weenies



## jeffjmr (Aug 30, 2011)

Apologies in advance if this has been covered elsewhere ( I did search), but is there a new Weight Weenies site with data after 2006?

I carefully weighed a bunch of stuff and submitted it but updates don't seem to occur anymore.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes there's new listings, BUT...

You have to log in to the weightweenies forums area (Weight Weenies • Index page) with your username and password . Then you'll see a discusssion heading/group called Listings Sheet & Upload. The listings there are done via a google spreadsheet and they're up to date. That area is not visible unless you log in.

If you've recently submitted info to the old listings area of weightweenies, it's probably gone into the great cyber beyond - I think it's been abandoned in terms of oversight/moderating/new listings for a couple of years now.


----------

